# Plastisol transfer in Philippines?



## Fatal Mistakes (Oct 13, 2008)

this is what we're looking for, aside from the heatpress paper, and silkscreen(texile),it's much better and easier.


----------



## sourmilk (Jan 28, 2011)

Fatal Mistakes said:


> this is what we're looking for, aside from the heatpress paper, and silkscreen(texile),it's much better and easier.


do we have this in the philippines? if yes, where?


----------



## thread kings (May 8, 2013)

Hi sir,

Pareho po tayo ng hinahanap but ,seems to be the suppliers of plastisol here in the philippines dont even know what we are talking about. naghahanap ako ng adhesive crystals. kailangan mo iorder over seas try mo sa ryonet.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Dati nag send ako ng mga paper and powder pang plastisol sa pinas pero wala naman interest ang mga silkscreen printer noon. nasayang lang kasi wala bumili..di pa kasi sikat ang plastisol transfer. Pero kung gusto nyo kaya ko mag supply ng material..malapit lang sa location ko ang mga supplier ng silkscreen printer dito sa NJ. Pero pagkakalam ko myroon narin ata ang tulko... pag intersdato kayo PM me kung ano need nyo.


----------



## acsia (Mar 30, 2013)

nagtanong ako last week sa Kimco (Tulco products distributor near divisoria) pero wala pa silang plastisol transfer...
marami rin ang di alam kung ano un..nagtanung tanong ako around divi..pati sa Odeon na mga nagpiprint wala idea...

interested ako sa plastisol transfers..kaso di ko pa alam kung pano gumamit nyan...kailangan muna mag research..kaso wala naman makuhang materials..

sir MYDAMIT magkano po kaya materials?


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Sir Pm nyo si xerwinpaulx tshirt forum member nagpabili siya sa akin ng supplies at nag eexperiment about plastisol printing. Pero kung gusto nyo plastisol at my artwork kayo na gusto nyo minimum po 200pcs bigayn ko kayo quote. Pm nyo nlang po ako.
Myroon po Powder adhesive sa teestudio caloocan.


----------



## a2i (Sep 6, 2017)

MYDAMIT said:


> Dati nag send ako ng mga paper and powder pang plastisol sa pinas pero wala naman interest ang mga silkscreen printer noon. nasayang lang kasi wala bumili..di pa kasi sikat ang plastisol transfer. Pero kung gusto nyo kaya ko mag supply ng material..malapit lang sa location ko ang mga supplier ng silkscreen printer dito sa NJ. Pero pagkakalam ko myroon narin ata ang tulko... pag intersdato kayo PM me kung ano need nyo.


sir tanong ko lang po kung meron pa po kayung paper and powder pang plastisol? and magkano po? thanks po


----------

